# Germany Bundesliga I 01-03 April



## OddsPoster (Mar 30, 2011)

01 Apr 17:30 St Pauli v Schalke  3.10 3.25 2.30 +66  
02 Apr 12:30 Bayern Munich v Borussia M'gladbach  1.20 6.50 13.00 +66  
02 Apr 12:30 Borussia Dortmund v Hannover 96  1.40 4.50 8.00 +66  
02 Apr 12:30 Kaiserslautern v Bayer Leverkusen  3.50 3.40 2.05 +66  
02 Apr 12:30 Mainz v SC Freiburg  1.90 3.40 4.00 +66  
02 Apr 12:30 Werder Bremen v VfB Stuttgart  2.15 3.40 3.25 +66  
02 Apr 15:30 TSG Hoffenheim v Hamburg  2.50 3.30 2.75 +66  
03 Apr 12:30 Cologne v Nurnberg  2.37 3.30 2.90 +66  
03 Apr 14:30 Wolfsburg v Eintracht Frankfurt  1.75 3.50 4.75


----------



## danip (Mar 31, 2011)

VfB Stuttgart  seems to have a good odd. Go for it!


----------

